# Daily transport of pet - bike or scooter



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello we are very new to this motorhoming malarkey but can anyone tell us how best to take our pooch (a border terrier) with us. We don't want to tow a car but would be happy with a motorcycle or scooter but don't how we would be able to carry 'Little Archie'. If anyone has any 'sensible' suggestions it would be greatly appreciated as it may depend on the type of van we order in September. Thanking you in anticipation of some good advice.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

See link for motorcycle tank bag dog carrier.

http://www.baglux.co.uk/tankbags.php


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Scooter trailer as on the left of this pic:

Dave


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Trailers behind bikes are very popular.

http://www.doggyride.com/doggyride/Home.aspx


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

*Is it a scooter and sidecar or trailer*

What a great idea - any idea where we could get one from. Will sort out out weight/towing/etc/ but would be brilliant for us.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Actually, this won't help you at all but the funniest way I ever saw of transporting a dog on a motorbike was in Spain in 2004.

We were in La Manga for a while and had taken a cycle to a nearby village. A couple of large Harley's rode in and there seemed to be a bit of commotion around one of them so we sneaked a peek.

There was a Jack Russel with a wee leather jacket, hat and goggles perched on the seat between a man and a woman - it looked like he was just sat there! On closer inspection he was actually harnessed to the front of the woman and couldn't jump off. He looked well happy!

I would think that he would have had to have been trained like this from a pup though as it really looked like all three of them were just sat in a row on the bike :lol: Wish i'd got a picture


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's a trailer, not a sidecar. The Pav range is no longer made:
http://www.singlewheel.com/Scoots/PAVFR.htm

These are:
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Show/7283/sidecar1.htm
http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Show/7283/bilder/Trailer.jpg
http://www.cyclope2000.com/Principale_ang.swf

Dave


----------



## presco (Feb 18, 2007)

Costco recently had very reasonably priced bicycle trailers that would carry 2 children or dogs.

Costco


----------



## Mollythedog (Aug 17, 2005)

Dear travelsRus,

We bought a dog trailer to attach to a bicycle this year and it's been brilliant. There is a company in Germany who sell these. You can buy them in England for about £170. But if you go on ebay and type in 'dog trailers' you can buy them direct from the manufacturer. I bid £50 and got it. (Plus £20 for carriage). A previous e-mail in this thread shows a picture of it (black and red with a black lab inside). Superbly made and folds up really small.

Our dog is an Airedale, she took to the trailer like a duck to water. So far we've cycled Peak District, Alsace, Black Forest, Lucerne, Luxembourg.

Have fun
Kevin


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*DOG TRAILERS*

Hello

We bought one for kiddies in Halfords and adapted it for our greyhound. Contrary to popular belief, she is only good for short bursts, so we decided to try a trailer. We have just come back from France and it was a resounding success.

See picture attached.


----------



## 97910 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello.

We have successfully transported our Cocker Spaniel on the back of our 50cc "twist and go" scooter for the past couple of years. We bought a purpose built cage (as small as possible that the pet will fit comfortably inside) and my husband fabricated a frame on the rear of the scooter for the cage to sit on. When required we attach the cage to the framework by way of a couple of "U bolts" and off we go. (Think Pizza Delivery Box Style) Its a bit of a tight fit for the pillion passenger as I am wedged between the rider and the cage, but otherwise its great. Our little spaniel is quite happy in there, and as she gets a biscuit every time she goes in the cage I think its less of an ordeal and more of a treat! We dont tend to venture very far (just into town or to the nearest beach) but it works for us.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

We also took our Lab (lost her to the big dog house in the sky last September) with us behind our push bikes once she started to have trouble with her legs.

We used a childs trailer as already mentioned, which we got from the cycle hire centre at Wadebridge in Cornwall. Just asked them whether they had any second hand ones we could try the dog in and took her along the cycle trail to Padstow walking her first then after a good walk she was tired enough to want to get in. Then went back and brought it, still using it now nearly twelve years later with the Grand kids.

There all sorts about, depends on lots of things of course, size and temperament of the dog being but two. Then there's the space the trailer takes up, most of them you can remove the wheels and the towing arm and ours you can collapse the body a little as well. Even saw an old English sheep dog standing on a large version of a kids brick trailer behind a bike once.

Suggest you try out as many of the suggestions as possible before you buy. One thing we did have trouble with was getting her to sit wearing the shoulder harnesses meant for the kids (joke) so what we done was put her in a dog harness and attached it to the trailer with a short lead just so she couldn't run around if the worst happened.

Then there was the other mode of transport if we wanted to walk. Hope picture come out ok they are my first attachments.

Hope you find a solution. 

bill


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Spotted this one in Germany last month:


----------



## travelsRus2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for all replies and especially the photo's. 
We have opted for a front 'wicker' style basket on the front of the pedal cycle and have got a rear carrier from moto-hound.com in the USA to fit on the scooter. It's very well made with plenty of room for Archie. We've yet to fit it to the scooter but will post a picture when done.


----------

